# Emersed plant trimming



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

I recently set up an emersed tank and it is time for a trim. Do you simply trim the plants the same as a submersed tank or do you want to take the roots out too.

Specifically, if I might sell the emersed plants. I don't want to sell just trimmings if they won't grow without the roots. At the same time I want the trimming to be quick and easy.

Thanks


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Just cut half way down the stem and replant. I'm growing s repens emersed with good results. What are you growing?


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

I have 12 species emersed. Its more of a plant bank for when I start a new tank down the road. They have really taken off though and the containers are overgrown. Two plants I couldn't get to transform into emersed are D. Diandra and Juncas Repens. 

This setup satisfies my collecting tendencies much better than in a display tank. I wish I had done it sooner, I lost quite a few rare species to moving and algae wars.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Ya I've got a few containers going, some crypts, dwarf sag and anubias. It's an easy way to grow them with natural light.


----------

